#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  طراحی با کاغذ

## farah676

با سلام
با استفاده از این الگو ها می توانید اشکال مختلفی با کاغذ بسازید
امیدوارم مورد پسند باشد 
بخش  A

----------

*azacr*,*DPS12*,*TAMIN*,*tamir405*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farah676

با سلام
انشاالله در روز های آینده بقیه این مجموعه را برایتان ارسال می کنم
موفق باشید

----------

*DPS12*,*tamir405*

----------


## farah676

با سلام
قسمت B

----------

*DPS12*,*nekooee*,*TAMIN*,*tamir405*

----------


## farah676

با دورود
این هم قسمت C

----------

*DPS12*,*nekooee*,*tamir405*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
فرهاد جان ممنون از این که فعالی و این برنامه ها رو تو سایت میگذاری ولی ممنون میشم با توجه به اطلاعیه ای که زدم اینجور فایلهایی که قرار نیست تو سایت آرشیو بشه رو در سایت ifile.it آپلود کنید و اینجا لینک بدید. یا آپلودسنترهای دیگری که لینک مستقیم میدهند

با تشکر

----------

*DPS12*,*farah676*,*tamir405*

----------

